# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an ı herkes anlayamaz diyenlerin izlediği, yanlış yol ve yöntem....

## halukgta

Bizler iman ettiğimiz Kuran a, öyle yanlış yol ve yöntemlerle inanıyoruz ki, yaşadığımız İslam a akıl, mantık Kuran onay vermiyor. Peki, bu yanlış yolu izlememize en büyük etken nedir sizce? Bizlerin Kuran ın yanında inandığımız ve olmazsa olmaz dediğimiz, doğruluğundan asla emin olamadığımız ve Peygamberimize ait olduğu rivayet edilen hadislere kuşku duymadan, Kuran ın onayını almadan inanmamız, bizlerin kafasını karıştırıyor ve Kuran ı doğru anlamamızı engelliyor. YANİ HAKKA BATIL KARIŞTIRMAMIZ, BİZLERİN KURAN I ANLAMAMIZA ENGEL OLUYOR. Böylece Kuran a şirk koştuğumuzun da farkında olamıyoruz. Hâlbuki Kuran da elçisinin, yalnız Kuran a uyduğu ve bizleri yalnız Kuran ile uyardığı birçok ayetinde açıklanmıştı.

Bizlerin Kuran ı anlamadan okumamız, Allah ın kitabı ile bağımızı kesiyor. Böylece Allah ın ayetlerinden habersiz kalmamız, rivayet edilen hadisleri sorgulamamızı da engelliyor. ÖYLE YANLIŞ SÖYLEMLERE İNANDIRILMIŞIZ Kİ, KURAN IN EMRETTİKLERİNİN TAM TERSİNİ, ALLAH IN EMRİ DİYE YAŞADIĞIMIZIN FAKINDA BİLE OLAMIYORUZ. Bazı arkadaşlar yazılarımda, Kuran ı Allah yemin ederek kolaylaştırdığını söylüyor ve hiçbir eksik bırakmadığı konusunda da açıklama yapıyor, onun için gelin Kuran ı önce anlayarak bizzat kendimiz okuyalım, ayetler üzerinde düşünelim. Daha sonra tüm bilgilerden faydalanalım dediğimde, bana çok düşündürücü ve inandıkları batılı yaşayabilmek adına, savunmaya geçtikleri şu sözleri söylüyorlar.

HALUK BEY, SİZ KURAN IN MUHKEM AYETLERİNİ ANLAMAK KOLAYDIR, KURAN AÇIKTIR HER BİLGİ VARDIR DİYORSUNUZ AMA SAYFALARCA YAZILAR YAZIP, AYETLERİ AÇIKLIYORSUNUZ. SİZ AÇIKLIYORSUNUZDA, NEDEN PEYGAMBERİMİZ VE DİN ÂLİMLERİ AÇIKLAMASIN?

Evet, aynen birçok kez bana bu sözleri söyleyen arkadaşlarım var. Hâlbuki ben hiçbir makalemde, ayeti açıkladığımı söylemedim. Benim ne haddime, Allah ın nice örneklerle açıkladım, ayetleri açıklamak bize düşer ve anlayasınız diye kolaylaştırdım dediği ayetleri, ben nasıl açıklama saygısızlığını yaparım. BENİM YAPTIĞIM, BİZLERE DİN DİYE ANLATILAN SÖZLERİN/HADİSLERİN, DAYATTIKLARI ATALARININ İNANÇLARININ, GELENEKLERİN KURAN İLE TABAN TABANA NASIL ZIT OLDUĞUNU, TOPLUMA AYETLERLE ÖRNEKLER VERMEYE ÇALIŞMAKTAN, ALLAH IN AYETLERİNİ HATIRLATMAKTAN BAŞKA HİÇBİR ÇABAM, AMACIM YOKTUR. Kuran dan bizlerin sorumlu olduğu muhkem ayetlerini açıkladığını, nice örneklerle izah ettiğini, kolaylaştırdığını söyleyen ben değilim, YÜCE RABBİMİZ TÜM BUNLARI KURAN DA SÖYLÜYOR. Kuran ı Kolaylaştırıp, açıklayıp, detaylandırma nedenini Hud suresi 1 ve 2. ayetinde, çok net bildiriyor ve özet olarak diyor ki; 

ALLAH KATINDAN İNDİRİLEN KURAN, ALLAH DAN BAŞKASINA KULLUK ETMEYESİNİZ DİYE, MUHKEM KILINMIŞ, GÜÇLENDİRİLMİŞ VE AYETLERİ AYRI AYRI AÇIKLANMIŞTIR.

Kuran ın eksiksiz, anlaşılır, kolaylaştırılmış olduğunu açıkça bildiren Allah ın ayetlerine inanmayıp, hala birilerinin ayetleri açıklaması gerektiğine inatla inananlar, KURAN IN AYETLERİNE İMAN ETMİYOR DEMEKTİR, HATIRLATMAK İSTERİM. Allah hiç kimseye muhtaç olmayasınız diye Kuran ı kolaylaştırıp, detaylandırdım diyecek, bunca açık Allah ın hükümlerine inatla, hayır açık ve anlaşılır değildir, Kuran da her bilgi yoktur, herkes Kuran ı anlayamaz diyenlere inanacağız öylemi? BU SAYGISIZLIĞI, ALLAH IN KİTABINA NASIL YAPARIZ? AKLIMIZI MI YİTİRDİK YOKSA?

Aklı başında, okuma yazma bilen her insan, Allah ın önerdiği yol ve yöntemi Kuran üzerinde uygularsa, O Müslüman mutlaka Kuran ı anlayacaktır. Bunu söyleyen Kuran ın bizzat kendisidir. Kimim ya da kimlerin önerisine uyacağı, elbette sizlerin kararı. Gelin Kuran ı nasıl okumalıyız, bu konudaki Allah ın tavsiyelerine bakalım.

Nahl suresi 98. ayetinde Allah, Kuran okumaya başlamadan önce, şeytanın vesvese verdiği, rivayet ve sanı sözlerin, batıl inançların dayatmalarından önce uzaklaş ve yalnız Allah a sığın ki, Kuran dan nasiplenebilesin uyarısını yapıyor. Eğer bizlere öğretilen rivayet ve sanı bilgilerin etkisinde isek, O bilgilerle Kuran ı anlamaya çalışıyorsak, ayetleri doğru anlamamız asla mümkün olmayacaktır. YANİ KURAN I ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞMADAN ÖNCE, KAFANIZDAKİ O YANLIŞ BİLGİLERİ ALLAH, KAFANIZDAN ATIN DİYOR. Günümüzde bizler bu ayeti hayatımıza geçirmediğimiz içindir ki, Kuran ın nurundan da istifa edemiyoruz, ayetleri anlayamıyoruz. BUNUN SUÇUNUDA KURAN A ATIYORUZ, KURAN I HERKES ANLAYAMZ DİYORUZ. HÂLBUKİ SUÇLU BİZLERİZ. Çünkü ne diye inanıyoruz? RİVAYET HADİLER OLMASAYDI, AYETLER KAPALI KALIR ANLAŞILAMAZDI. Yani ayetleri Allah ın, nice örneklerle açıkladık dediği bilgiler ışında değil, emin olamayacağımız sözlerle ayetleri anlamaya çalışıyoruz. Böyle olunca da doğru anlayamıyor, farklı farklı anlıyoruz. ÇÜNKÜ KURAN IN ÇEVRESİNDE BİRLEŞMİYORUZ, HAKKA BATIL KARIŞTIRIYORUZ.

Kuran ı nasıl okumamız gerektiği konusunda, Müzzemmil 4. ayetinde bizleri bilgilendirir Kuran ve tertil üzere, yani ı YAVAŞ YAVAŞ okunmasını ister bizlerden. Bunun nedeni de ayetlerin üzerinde düşünmek ve anlatılmak isteneni idrak edebilmek içindir. Aynı uyarıyı İsra 106. ayetinde de yaparak, ayetleri SİNDİRE SİNDİRE okunması gerektiğini bildirir. Yine Kuran ayetleri üzerinde, MUTLAKA DÜŞÜNMEMİZ GEREKTİĞİ UYARISINI YAPAR. Çünkü Kuran bizlere tebliğdir, uyarıdır, yol gösterici mesaj dır. Bu uyarıların, mesajın mahiyetini, özünü ancak düşünerek, anlayarak okuduğumuzda anlayabiliriz. Anlamını bilmeden makamla, kulağa hoş gelen bir sesle okuyarak, Kuran dan istifade edemeyiz.

ALLAH, KURAN SİZLERE YOL GÖSTERİCİ BİR IŞIKTIR, NURDUR DİYORSA, ALLAH KATINDAN GELEN BU IŞIK, NUR, ZİKİR OKUNDUĞUNDA, HER AKLI BAŞINDA MÜSLÜMANIN ANLAYAMAYACAĞINI SÖYLEYENLER, KENDİLERİNİ ŞEYTANIN VESVESESİNDEN KURTARIP, ALLAH A TESLİM OLAMAYANLARDIR. 

Bizler Kuran ı düşünerek okuyamıyoruz, çünkü anladığımız dilden okumuyoruz da ondan. Bu durumda ayetleri elbette anlayamayız. Birileri ne söylerse, doğru diye inanmak zorunda kalırız ama asla emin olamayız. BÖYLE BİR İMTİHAN SONUCUNDAN, NASIL OLURDA EMİN OLURUZ? Çünkü Allah, SİZLERİ KURAN DAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM, KURAN DAN İMTİHAN EDECEĞİM HÜKMÜNÜ VERMİŞTİR. Aklı başında hiçbir insan, Allah ın Kuran dan sorumlu tutuyorum hükmünü tebliğ aldıktan sonra, BEN KURAN IN MUHKEM AYETLERİNİ ANLAYAMAM, İNANCIMI YAŞAYABİLMEK İÇİN HER BİLGİ KURAN DA YOK DİYEMEZ. Eğer diyorsa, Allah ın adaletini sınıyor ve onun rehberine, nuruna en büyük saygısızlığı yapıyor demektir. Din tacirleri dinden nemalanan simsarlar, Kuran doğru olarak Türkçe ye çevrilemez diyerek, toplumu korkutmuş ve tedirgin etmişlerdir. İlginçtir ayetleri açıklıyor dedikleri hadislerinde, orijinali Arapçadır. Ama aynı saygısızlığı o hadislere göstermezler. Allah, başka dile tam çevrilemeyen bir yol gösterici rehber gönderip, daha sonra sizce tüm kullarını Kuran dan sorumlu tutar mı? Bu saygısızlığı yapanların, mahşer günü yüzleri simsiyah olacak ve kaçacak yer arayacaklardır.

Madem Allah Kuran ı yemin ederek, kolaylaştırdığını söylüyor ve Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğini bildiriyor, bizlerin düşünerek anladığımız dilden Kuran ı okuduğumuzda, HER İNSANIN ÇABASI VE KAPASİTESİ ÖLÇÜSÜNCE KURAN I ANLAYACAĞI ÇOK AÇIKTIR. Din simsarlarının, din tacirlerinin, ayetleri yalnız kendilerinin anlayacağını iddia eden ruhbanların, lütfen oyunlarına gelmeyelim. İmtihanımız gereği, elimize anladığımız dilden Kuran ı alalım ve onu bir öğrenci misali anlayabilmek adına, Allah ın önerdiği yol ve yöntemle çaba gösterip, anlamaya çalışalım. Daha sonra her kitabı okuyalım araştıralım. Böyle yaptığımız zaman bizleri hiç kimse Allah ile aldatamaz.

Bakın Allah nasıl uyarıyor. HÂLÂ KURANI DÜŞÜNÜP, ANLAMAYA ÇALIŞMIYORLAR MI? (Nisa 82) Demek ki anlayarak okuyup düşünen, Allah ın nurunu mutlaka anlayacaktır. Bizler bu gerçekleri göz ardı edip, hala akılla İslam yaşanmaz, ayetleri herkes anlayamaz diyorsak, Allah ın Yunus suresi 100. ayetteki hükmü bizler için gerçekleşmiş demektir. ALLAH, AZABI AKILLARINI KULLANMAYANLARA VERİR. Enbiya 10. ayetinde Allah, SİZE ÖYLE BİR KİTAP İNDİRDİK Kİ, SİZİN BÜTÜN ŞEREF VE ŞANINIZ ONDADIR. Diyor da, bizler hala bunun tersini yaşıyorsak, Kuran a iman etmiyoruz demektir. Bunlara inananlar, Kuran dan istifade etme yolunu bulamamış, batıl ve şeytanın vesvesesinden kurtulamamışlar demektir.

Kuran ı gereği gibi okuma ve anlayabilme şartlarını yerine getirdiğimizde, işte o zaman her şeyin çok daha farklı olduğunu göreceğiz. Çünkü Allah beşerin uydurmalarına değil, Kuran a güvenenleri, yani Kuran ı anlamak adına çaba harcayanları, Enam suresi 104. ayetinde bilgilendiriyor ve RABBİNİZDEN SİZLERE GÖNÜL GÖZÜ, yani anlama, kavrama kabiliyeti gelmiştir, KİM KURAN GÖZLÜĞÜYLE GÖRÜRSE KENDİ YARARINA, KİM KÖRLÜK EDERSE, YANİ KENDİSİNE BAŞKA GÖZÜKLER EDİNİRSE, KENDİ ZARARINA DİYOR.

Allah ın apaçık bu uyarı ayetlerini, hala görmezden gelip, üstlerini örtenlere tavsiyem, LÜTFEN ALLAH IN GÖZLÜĞÜNÜ TAKMALARI YÖNÜNDE OLACAKTIR. TAKTIKLARI BEŞERİ RİVAYET GÖZLÜKLERİYLE, ASLA ALLAH IN KURAN GERÇEKLERİNİ GÖRMELERİ, MÜMKÜN OLMAYACAKTIR.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

